# B-B-Q Sauce shelve Life(home made)



## graywolf36 (Mar 11, 2011)

How long can you keep B-B-Q sauce home made, in the refrigerator for.

                                                                Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 11, 2011)

We would need to know the ingredients and preperation to give you a real answer but most of the time you could freeze it safely for a few months


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2011)

I mostly use Jeff's & it stays fine in the fridge for a few months.


----------



## arnie (Mar 11, 2011)

I mostly use Jeff's, but it never seems to last more than 2 weeks and I have to make another batch


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine is a mostly ketchup/vinegar based concoction and I 'hot pack' in Mason jars. By that I mean the sauce is hot when I put it in hot jars and they seal. Now, I was going to do some commercially a few years back and had to have a food lab test the product. I submitted 3 jars to them. One freshly made, one 6 months old and one a year old just for grins. Lo & behold, the one packed for a year was fine. Now, I don't use any fresh ingredients such as onions or peppers that might be a problem. But with the vinegar and vinegar based ketchup in mine it lasted months with no problem. You should be fine with it holding a few months if you make a huge batch but be on the safe side depending on what you put in it.


----------



## graywolf36 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks.  Yes one is Jeff's and the other is the one I been making.  If it is good for a few weeks that fine.  Freezing is a good thought. When I make my Pesto Sauce I freeze some in small containers, I think I will do the same with the B-B-Q Sauce.


----------

